# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Some new Echinodorus hybrids

## hadi

'Quadricolor'



'Dragon Red'



'Joyo Red Star'



'Arjuna'



'Fancy Curl'



'Wild Grass'



'Joyo Bright Star'



'Green Spike'



'Hadi Red Pearl'



And finally some that have yet to be named

----------


## bobalston

Cool. Where can I get some?

bob

----------


## hadi

Hi Bob,

These plants are hybridized by my father.
Some of these plants, among other things, will be on display and launched for sale prospects during Aquarama.
Hopefully will be widely available soon after a couple years.  :Smile: 

Hadi

----------


## driftw00d

Very nice. I especially like the 'Green Spike'.

Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Vadim

Hi Hadi,
it is believed, that one of the parents 'Hadi Red Pearl' is Echinodorus opacus or Echinodorus portoalegrensis. Is this true?

----------


## kazemi3655

Hi Hadi:

I am much of a echinodorus collector in Taiwan, hoping to learn something from you about echinodorus cultivar. Is there anyway I can contact you in person? I have many question want to ask .... Thx

----------


## benjidog

Very beautiful plants!
I wait with bated breath when these hybrids finally reach Singapore!
Great job and thank you for introducing these plants in this forum.

----------


## ttrif

My Echinodorus ' Quadricolor ' grows on air. Not under water.

----------

